# What should i do about my wood?



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

I currently have a piece of wood that i've soaked for 2 days now.Im planing on putting it in my tank of shrimp but theres a problem.The wood's colour gives away as i soak it.Should i continue soaking it before i put it in my tank of is there a faster solution to this?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

the colour are tannins. Some people don't like the tea stained look. if you're not lazy, you can boil it for a day and it should remove most of it - or you can soak it for several weeks, changing out the water often to clean it.

Alternatively, you can just plunk it in and live with the colour for a month or two - with weekly water changes and constant immersion, the tannins should mostly leach out and be removed with each water change.

FYI, the tannins (brown colour) is very good for your tank.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

But i have shrimp in there,wouldnt that harm the shrimp?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

No it wont harm the shrimp, I have new wood in my amano tank.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmm.. i see.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

honestly a stained tank looks awsome lol. well imo. and if u dont like it well WC's or carbon will remove it.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

"What should I do about my wood"....Roflmao!!!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> "What should I do about my wood"....Roflmao!!!!


I did not notice this until you pointed it out


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha I had too....the kid in me was screaming to say something!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you'd like the tannins to leach faster, boil it, changing the water every once in a while.

Problem wood -- I've heard that a cold shower helps.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

characinfan said:


> If you'd like the tannins to leach faster, boil it, changing the water every once in a while.
> 
> Problem wood -- I've heard that a cold shower helps.


But wait, that's contradictory! Should I boil my problem wood in hot water, or put it into a cold shower?  ()

As Tropicana said though, carbon will also remove the tannins that are leeched, if you particularly don't like the discolouration.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> ... if you particularly don't like the discolouration.


Isn't there a cream or salve for that?


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> But wait, that's contradictory! Should I boil my problem wood in hot water, or put it into a cold shower?  ()


depends how much of a masochist you are... 



Shattered said:


> Isn't there a cream or salve for that?


lmfao...


----------

